
Shopify CEO attempts to defend hosting of Breitbart store(Feb 2017) - praulv
https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/09/shopify-ceo-attempts-to-defend-continued-hosting-of-breitbarts-online-store/
======
johng
Have we fallen so far as an "open society" that the left feels justified in
making a company who hosts stores for thousands of other companies "defend"
themselves for doing business? I'd rather they have to "defend" themselves for
NOT allowing Breitbart a store. What happened to freedom of speech? Is it only
supported if they agree with what you are saying? I thought the people who
called for all businesses to boycott YC simply because of the political
donations by Peter Thiel reminded me of witch trials.... truly sad.

